# Skamania Flies??



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

SInce it won't be too long before the skamania show up, I was wondering what is/are the best flies for these things. This is my first year to really give it a try (fly fishing), and was wondering what I should use for flies. Thanks for the help


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

Let me start off by saying I am by no means an expert!!!!! 

I have in the past used mostly spey flies. like marabou spey flies in blue and green, all white and red purple and black. I have also heard of a fly called the skaminator tied by Bear Andrews that uses purple and black schlapen and marabou add some flash to you flies as well.From what I here they like black and purple combos and chartruse and white streamers as well. I have also here of people fishing the surf for them with big bright poppers and streamers in the pre dawn hours.
good luck I too will be chasing them this summer 
Yahtzee


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I'll also start out saying, I'm no expert, but target skams too. I run typical steel patterns; nukes, estaz, big nymphs, hexs, stones (black, olive & tan). Found some pooled up in a deep hole last year on a trib up here. They really liked tan stones with rubber legs. The guys at Streamside Orvis turned me on to an Atlantic Salmon pattern - tippet shrimp. They said it was killer on the Big M. I have to agree with the speys too - I've never tossed em' but will this year. An old boy I know likes popcicles.


----------



## yahtzee (May 19, 2001)

please tell me more about this tippet shrimp pattern.
Thanks
yahtzee


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Give me a few minutes & I'll get the recipe. I don't have a scanner, otherwise I'd post a pic.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Materials List: 
Tail - red or orange buck tail
5-6 strands of copper crystal flash 
Body - Red floss
Small copper wire
Golden pheasant crest
Collar - orange or red webby hackle 
Hook - 6 & 8 

Tie small bunch of orange or red buck tail. Next, 5-6 strands of copper crystal flash on top. Tie in floss with copper wire, advance forward, leave a good 1/8" behind eye. Next attach two side by side cheeks of golden pheasant crest on each side of body. Next tie in orange or rust hackle; spin to form collar around fly.

I think if you look at some atlantic salmon fly books or I believe some west-coast steelhead pattern books have them too. It might be under Haley's shrimp. I've only caught one fish on it towards the end of the run last year on the Big M. - wasn't a skam either.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Sorry, forgot to tell ya - the tail should be 1 1/2 times the length of the hook.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

thanks guys for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Do skamania feed any differently than steelhead? I know they are a bit more agressive and acrobatic when hooked but never realized they feed differently. Of course I don't get as much opportunities to fish them though.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm wondering about this too.

I have read that skamania will feed higher than winter steel. The same source said that they can be taken on dries under the right circumstances.

I seem to recall that this article was written out west.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I do know the rivers that seem to get the most numbers of the summer runs (skams). St. Joe, Big M., and PM (I've heard they're starting to get more runs) I'm sure Bob at BBT could help with the numbers on the PM. But on the other two they do seem to be more willing to take as opposed to winter strain. I do know too, there is a controversy on releasing summer run as a large percent die in the process of fighting. On the tribs I fish up here that get a small run, the fish tend to like the faster water (deep, riffled runs) as opposed to big holes. As far as bugs go, I've always used typical steel patterns (egg patterns & nymphs- but big ones). I read an article, can't remember by who, but they talked about brightly colored streamer patterns stripped aggressively. I don't see why speys and some alaskan patterns wouldn't work too. I know I'm gonna find out this year.


----------

